

10,000 Developers Have Registered to Adobe Developer Week - superduper
http://blog.kevinhoyt.org/?p=543

======
evo_9
Interesting but doesn't really change the fact that Flash is quickly becoming
viewed as obsolete tech whether it's true or not.

Skillswise I have to admit when I evaluate a designer for our company I
usually skip portfolios that are too Flash heavy. I need compitence in HTML
and css layout - not Flash. Bonus if the know some JavaScript and/or jquery.

